# Points to draw Manti-North summer bear?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I am very hopeful that my wife is going to draw a bear tag this year. I put her in for the Manti-North (May 26th through June 29th) bear hunt and she had 12 points. I have a work buddy with an excellent bait site that is within 30 or 40 miles of my house that he will put us on the COR for if she does draw. Is 12 points likely to do it?


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

7104 could be drawn with 10 last year

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

weaversamuel76 said:


> 7104 could be drawn with 10 last year
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info.


----------

